# Rotary Polishing guide, short version?



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

I know the basics about polishing and that, I'd just like an easy to follow guide for the rotary polisher. I've been looking into getting one, but after trying to get through the 70 page guide, as good as it is, I couldn't get all the way through it, so I'm wondering if anybody has an easier-to-follow guide for a noob like me? :wall:


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

I think all good things take time my friend. Just break up the guide into sections. First the gear, then the types of defects and finally how to buff them out using one of the techniques eg. zenith


----------



## Pro Detail (Sep 23, 2008)

if you don't have the passionate to read the book then you don't have the passionate to detail because detailing need a lot of passion.


----------



## vwnutant (Mar 10, 2006)

YEP , i didnt look how many pages it was ! ...jees used all my ink! ....but well worth the read , plus ive been on you tube , etc etc , not even touched a panel yet , want to make sure i have all the correct items before i start! 




ant


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never seen a 70 page guide to rotary.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

There's only so far reading guides etc will get you. Get the basics in your head, get a scrap panel and practice, practice and practice!


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Practice and prep is the key


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> There's only so far reading guides etc will get you. Get the basics in your head, get a scrap panel and practice, practice and practice!


Yes but a valuable resource they are none the less.


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

i read dave guide and used it to refer back to as i was practicing with my pc it really is worth reading but you do have to read it in sections or you'll never retain all the information in one go
all the best


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Yes but a valuable resource they are none the less.


I wasnt doubting that, but as i say - they'll only get you so far.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> I wasnt doubting that, but as i say - they'll only get you so far.


Indeed, but a solid knowledge grounding helps one understand a lot faster in my experience of teaching and learning - both at practical topics like detailing but also on many fronts...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nick Shaw said:


> I know the basics about polishing and that, I'd just like an easy to follow guide for the rotary polisher. I've been looking into getting one, but after trying to get through the 70 page guide, as good as it is, I couldn't get all the way through it, so I'm wondering if anybody has an easier-to-follow guide for a noob like me? :wall:


We'llsee if we can add a summary section to the guide, that outines the general points made in it for easier and faster reading....


----------

